# Silent Spinner... not so silent??



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I am wanting to get a silent spinner for our cage, partially because the current one drives me crazy and secondly because it would cut down on squabbles between the two hammies (although last night they were running alongside each other although I'm sure this sharing attitude won't last long!)

The one on the pets at home website has one or two bad reviews, saying that it is actually not that silent… anyone have experience of this wheel? Regular Silent Spinner Exercise Wheel for Hamsters and Gerbils by Superpet-Exercise-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Which is the best and where can I get it for a good price? Does anyone know if pets at home do any others in store apart from what's on the site

Also, for anyone that has read my other threads I have finally located the hamsters peeing spot! I never thought I would find that so exciting! Lol, had a good look/feel/sniff round last night (not the most pleasant) and they do it in their separate 'exercise' cage which is handy from a cleaning point of view as I can cut it off whilst doing it and it's a much smaller area than cleaning the main cage more than once a week. Good little hamsters! :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I had bought a silent spinner from pets at home and it still made the same noise.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha!! I am glad you found the wee space! :thumbup:

I have 5 regular silent spinners and they are great...if you want extra silent spinning, you could add some vaseline/veg oil to the spinning mechanism. 

I also have the biggest silent spinner and this works by a different mechanism and is not that silent...so vaseline had to go on it!

[email protected] only sell the regular, 6.5inch, silent spinners. Currently, they are the cheapest around!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

They aren't silent as such, but they make a hell of a less racket than normal ones. I've had to buy a new one though, because it got very noisy through wear.

Due to the actual running on the wheel and friction, it would be impossible to have a completely silent wheel.
Also, some noise comes from what the wheel is on, rather than the wheel itself. For example, I find that when fixed on the cage bars, it causes the bars to resonate, but when it is on the stand in the tank, it wobbles a bit more on the floor.

But still, much much quieter than say the savic ones.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've found that mine arn't that quiet either but their still much more quiet than the other ones i had lol


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

I went for the flying saucer one in the end as i thought we might not have enough height in the cage for the silent spinner as it has a sort of pyramid shaped top. One of the hamsters has investigated it so far but doesn't quite know how to work it properly and seems to have given up - it did look a little awkward to co-ordinate - anyone else have difficulties with theirs?

A pic of it in its new home and also one of Casper (again, still no Mr Tibbs!)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Maisie loves the flying saucer I got for her! I was thinking of getting one for Ella since she never uses her silent spinner. I found them not be silent but to be very quiet and I thank god because Misty runs in that wheel none stop!

Char
xxx


----------



## tris (Apr 16, 2009)

i covered the axle on my cheapo wheel with sunflower oil, and lubricated the bore hole that it goes in to.

either the hamster no longer uses the wheel anymore or it is now completley silent. it used to sound like someone screaming before.

id suggest giving that a go.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i love my silent spinner all i hear from mine is a slight windy whistle no clickity clackaty annoying noise lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They aren't silent, but they are quieter than a lot of wheels. Its just a shame they are too small for Syrians.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never seen those flying saucer wheels around 
Although i do have a giant metal flying saucer for the chins and the degus


----------



## Just_meeeeee (Mar 10, 2009)

I Have 3 Silent Spinners, && All Of Them Are Dead Silent. The Only Noise I Hear Is When They Run That Fast && The Wheel Moves & Goes Against Something.
lol But No Noise At All 
Where Can You Buy Large Ones? I Can Only Find Medium & Giant.

xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Are the flying saucers suitable for Syrians? I've seen them in [email protected] but it just looked a little too small for a syrian. It also looks like they could just fall off it at any moment LOL


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL they do! Its quite funny or they'll stop and they just spin round and round. Maisie really loves hers, they do make a bit of sound but not overally loads. She has lost so much weight from being a fatty hamster to an ickle cute hamster again.

Char
xxx


----------

